# Game Thread, Bulls vs Pistons, noon, ABC, Palace of Auburn Hills, Feb 25, 2007



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Ben Wallace had a friendly reunion with his former team last month, but he isn't so sure the welcome will be as warm at The Palace of Auburn Hills on Sunday.
> 
> Wallace returns to Detroit for the first time since leaving the team in the offseason when his Chicago Bulls take on the Pistons.
> 
> ...


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>32 - 25 (.561)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>22 - 7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>10 - 18</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Detroit Pistons </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>35 - 19 (.648)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>First, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>18 - 10</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>17 - 9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>99.0</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.456</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.435</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>44.0</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.6</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>96.6</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>92.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.449</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.442</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.5</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.7</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>57</TD><TD class=inTxt>20.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>57</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>55</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>53</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>54</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>41</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>34</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>51</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>36</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hamilton, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>52</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Billups, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>46</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Prince, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>54</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>52</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Webber, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>36</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>McDyess, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>54</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Mohammed, N</TD><TD class=inTxt>42</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Murray, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>44</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Maxiell, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>41</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Delfino, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>54</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hunter, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>35</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Davis, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>32</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Blalock, W</TD><TD class=inTxt>13</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Dupree, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>13</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Johnson, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Flip Saunders</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
http://www.nba.com/games/20070225/CHIDET/preview.html


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

a mixed crowd reaction to ben wallace in the introductions. smattering of boos and cheers!

super slick (hey rip!) opening with who i am assuming are the ***** cat dolls? yeah, super slick.

it's really early for me on a sunday. anyone else? needmorecoffee.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

And PJ starts with an airball!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hubie Brown...Gasol's former coach, thinks the Bulls made a good decision not trading Deng for Gasol.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Wallace's block leads to BG's 3!

12-9 Bulls


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Huge game!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Deng had a dumb pass to Kirk that got picked off by Billups. Should have shot it. Can't decide what you want to do in the air.

Some cheap fouls called on BG and Kirk.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Those 2 fouls on BG were laaame. Now our offense looks ****.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This reffing is pathetic. 

Deng is playing scared ball right now.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

I know they(the refs) where going to call 2 fouls on ben,and i know we wheren't going to find him once he got hot.Kirk should have been looking 4 him every time down.Still though those fouls where pretty cheap esp the last 1 on rip.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

What a nice subtle way to take us out of the game --- our starting backcourt removed early by phantom fouls.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Our team needs to learn how to play against a trap. Too many TOs.

Def phantom calls on BG


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Phatom calls will be the down fall 4 us if we loss,thanks again ref's.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Doesn't Tyrus look very confused on offense? Like what sets to run.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Good to see the bench stepping up.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

We should be up if ben didn't get those cheap calls,but deng is finally stepping up in what i consider a pressure stiutaion.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The past few games I have seen, I'm disappointed in the lack of FT attempts specifically by our Big 3. If each of them made 7 attempts a game or so, the lack of a low post scorer might not be as big of an issue.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

TYRUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. 2 Huge blocks.

Just so sad that CWebb was there.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng should be ashamed of getting the ball stolen like that.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

oooo... sick back to back blocks by "the human animal" Tyrus Thomas


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Tyrus Thomas with two nice blocks, then Griffin watches as Weber puts back the block.


Good game so far. Both teams playing well and with energy.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

What a SICK block by Tyrus!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Griffin with the coast-to-coast reverse layup :laugh:

Bulls up 5!


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Is it me or sense Duhon has become duhon again BG PT has gone down again.I'm telling u guys i cann't see BG being here in 2 year's with the way skiles plays him sometimes.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulls completely outplaying Detroit so far. The only thing keeping Detroit in the game is the whistles.

So far Kirk didn't get a charge called and a few ticky-tack calls against Ben G to keep the Bulls from breaking away.

There's been allot of talk about The Bulls need for a low-post presence but I also think if the Bulls could get some Ref's respecct on a consistent basis they would be at least 5 games better if not more which would put them in 1st.
Of course acutally being able to HIT Free-throws hurts them allot since none of their big men can hit em.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice lil hook by Ty


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Damn, another nice spin move by Ty. 

Keep giving him more PT.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

wow... Tyrus Thomas is having his best offensive game


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Couple of nice post moves by TT in this qtr.

Up 5


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Damn, another nice spin move by Ty.
> 
> Keep giving him more PT.


agree. We gotta get his confidence up.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Dammit BG. Comes in for a minute, launches a 3, then fouls Hunter.

Bring in Thabo. I don't want Kirk picking up his 3rd either.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What a dumb foul by BG.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Man, Gordon was HOT before he was taken out, comes in and brick's a 3 after going 3-3 before that. A qquick fould and he's out again.

Unbelievable, as i write this Bulls play 23 sec of GREAT d and give up a 3 to a wide-open Rasheed...


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Gordon with three fouls already. This game is going to be ugly at the end.

Tyrus blocked by Rasheed. Nice effort.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> What a dumb foul by BG.


How was that a foul? They were both going for the ball.

And then that call on Griffin was BS. Refs once again suck.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

And another BS 3 second call.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Tyrus with two straight post moves for close hoops. Me likey.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Apparently the Bulls will be forced to play 5 on 8 today.
The calls against Gordon and Hinrich were BS. The defensive 3 second calls are even worse.

The Pistons are a very good team. But they apparently need additional help from the refs to stay in the game.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

TripleDouble said:


> How was that a foul? They were both going for the ball.
> 
> And then that call on Griffin was BS. Refs once again suck.



This is the second time in the game the Bulls were making a run and breaking away a little with no whistles and then all of sudden a flurry of whistles going against the Bulls and we are even.

And Hinrich is COLD....


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

The Bulls are playing well... on the road. It's nice. 

I'd love to hear Hubie explain in more detail why he thinks the Bulls shouldn't have traded for Gasol.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Agree with all you guys on the call's just terrible.Piston can basically be as phyical as they want on 1 end we breath on someone its a foul.Then the 3 sec rule,if ur man's in the paint and ur in the paint how is it your fault on D ur just following your man,HELLO Thats Defense.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

On that last possession Deng was too passive. With a lineup like this on the floor. Deng has to be more aggressive. He has to look for the ball more.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The past few games, we are seeing the value of having Adrian Griffin. I'd like to keep PJ next year if he can fill a Griffin-like role on the bench.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

rwj333 said:


> The Bulls are playing well... on the road. It's nice.
> 
> I'd love to hear Hubie explain in more detail why he thinks the Bulls shouldn't have traded for Gasol.


Pistons lead consists of technical foul shots. Period.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng is a ****ing sissy.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Duhon from WAAAAAY Downtown. Bulls are going to need him to hit to win.

Seriously can ANY Bulls players hit the AND 1? It seems like everytime they get a foul they miss the bucket.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Take away all the BS calls and Cheap ft's from the def 3's sec where up big at least 6 or 7 easy.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Bench has been nothing short of phenomenal in this 1st half. With refs screwing our backcourt this could've been a disaster. But we actually have a LEAD. Terrific effort.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

PJ has had a solid game. This is what I envisoned that he'd provide when we brought him here. I'd like to have him again here on the cheaps. Again, as a solid Vet to bring off the bench when needed. I'd like to develop Tyrus more at PF.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Man we're hitting everything.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

P.J.'s having himself a nice first half...


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Great effort so far!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon's been perfection in the 1st half.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulls 13-1 run to close out. Shootin almost 60%, to the Pistons 33%. 

They have really come to play since the All-Star Break.

The Bulls D that I was really missing in the 1st half of the season is back with a vengance.

Geez, stop showing the announcer while Big Ben is being interviewed. That was distracting...


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow maybe the best half of the season thus far,hopefully kirk and ben don't F it up in the 2nd half.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Well, the bench has played well and we really needed it with the way the refs are calling this game.

Still, we are really playing well and with energy. Team seems to have a bounce in their energy and effrt levels the last few games. Even the BS reffing hasn't thrown them off their games. Very encouraging.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I can't wait till the playoffs. We will get over the hump this year, and I can see us going to the ECF. 

Key Factors for a playoff run:
1. Ben Wallace and the Vets show up just like as of late
2. Refs give us some more respect, so our studs can stay on the floor
3. The rooks. If Thabo plays like the Wiz game, and Tyrus contributes similar to tonight, I can see us making the ECF.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

When Tyrus plays 11 minutes or more, the BULLS ARE 11 and 1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ummm, let's get the kid more playing time.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

The Bulls team depth on impressive display today.

Refs gratuitously get both of our starting guards in foul trouble, but Duhon, Sefolosha and Griffin step in effectively.

Bulls best power forward, Nocioni is out, but Tyrus Thomas steps up with his best game of the year so far. No need to even call on Allen or Khryapa.

The Bulls are a deep team -- almost zebra proof.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Amazing first half. Our starting guards are in foul trouble yet we are ahead! 

Loved TT blocks. The kid came to play. I agree, the bench played well in the first half.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I really hope we can get Tyrus a big man coach, specific to him, and maybe teach Luol some tricks down low too.

The kid has all the talent. Lets make him take two big steps the next two years.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Duhon's been perfection in the 1st half.


It's huge that Duhon has regained his touch now with Gordon starting and Nocioni injured.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Jon Barry thinks the Bulls are the Second Best Team in the East Behind Detroit and ahead of Cleveland!!

Not bad for a team with no low-post threat and according to some on this board totally sucks and should have their GM fired.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Okay, let's hope the hot hands keep up in the 2nd half. If we cool off and the refs keep it up like this, the Pistons could easily pull back.

I'm rooting for a monster second half for Wallace. The guy's gotta be pretty motivated.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wasn't Chris Duhon like rated the best offensive guard coming out of highschool? 

Anyhow, Tyrus, damn, get muscle on that kid in the upperbody, and he is going to be a damn ****ing superstar.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Wasn't Chris Duhon like rated the best offensive guard coming out of highschool?
> 
> Anyhow, Tyrus, damn, get muscle on that kid in the upperbody, and he is going to be a damn ****ing superstar.


I'm really surprised and pleased he was hitting those jumphooks. 

If he can learn how to score and finish near the basket, that would be huge for this team.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What the hell is with this *****cat Dolls thing? Like honestly, all of them can't sing, and are ugly, except for Nicole Sherzinger who is lovely! They should just show her!


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Unlike previously The Bulls are able to stay in games now with their Defense. 

PJ hits the shot he passed up the previous trip that led to a TO.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown 12, 8 and 3 blocks.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

What does Wallace have to do to get a call?


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

dame man i wish i could punch some of these ref's in the face maybe then they can wake up and blow the whistle for us,they give us nothing every game just take jezzy.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

This is going to be a HUGE win. Beating Cavs-Wiz-Pistons back to back, 2 being on the road. !


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

PJ needs to take the shot when he's open. Forget driving it inside. He's got no chance at finishing.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Ticky tack call on Gordon. Wallace gets hammered going for dunks and no call. Bias much?


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Deng with some moves!!!

Bulls getting mugged on their end, nothing. PJ finally gets a call. 

Ben G with another foul, breathing too heavey I guess.


Hinrich ICE COLD...


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow piston refs :|


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

fans getting excited with their team down down 10. Have expectations slipped so much for that franchise?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Man, Wallace is getting screwed at every turn. I'd be Ted up, too.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

We are blowing this lead in legendary speed.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Here we go, The Refs help Detroit get back and the game and now the Bulls are starting to let it get to them.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

If the Bulls don't learn how to play against zones they'll never get out of the first round of the playoffs.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another huge lead blown in no time.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Y is Kirk on the bench? He's only got 2 fouls and we can't buy a basket.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

zone + refs = blown lead.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

poor job of coaching by Skiles. He can't leave both Kirk and Ben on the bench when the Bulls can't buy a basket. Really bad job.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

How to blow a huge lead - Have a Duhon/Griffin backcourt and only have them pass it to each other. Hey morons, ever heard of Luol Deng. Funny, if these were other players, they would hit the bench in no time


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

get rid of skiles please


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

It is absolutely pathetic how bad NBA officiating is. Pathetic. And the announcers don't call them on it.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Hinrich with a completely ****tarded turnover. WAY TO GO


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

How is that not a blocking foul?!


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Well I stopped watching this game, another blown lead.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Hamilton has perfected the pretend to be fouled off the ball move.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich drives and puts us back up by 1, 80-79 with a bit less than 7 minutes left...


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

TripleDouble said:


> It is absolutely pathetic how bad NBA officiating is. Pathetic. And the announcers don't call them on it.


Hubie Brown called the refs on a number of bad calls when The Bulls played Washington and I think someone talked to him about it afterwards.

Even so, Hubie still makes more comments about bad calls then other announcers. Most announcers won't say anything even when it's a really bad call.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

This is a good test for this team. Almost playoff atmosphere. 

I knew the Pistons would make a run.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ahh Ben for 1.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm sure Stern makes it clear for the announcers to not say anything about the Reffing.

We can't handle a zone or traps that well. We better learn soon.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Rip has 5 fouls. Get him to foul out


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

5 fouls on Hamilton...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Why isn't Gordon taking any shots?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Mentally we're a soft team. There's no other way to put it. That's why we SUCK on the road and that's why we can't win in the playoffs.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

King Joseus said:


> 5 fouls on Hamilton...


I think Okur played with 5 fouls for more than a Qtr and the Bulls couldn't get him.

The Bulls "Lock-Down" defense from the 1st half is getting whipped in the final half. And the Bulls having a hard time getting a bucket.

Ben Gordon open at the 3 pt line totally ignored on that last series. They better get him involved and quick this game is slipping away.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

What the **** is wrong with Gordon? He is passing up shot after shot this quater.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This team can't get an AND1 to save their lives. Our inability to finish costs us 5-10 games every season.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

The business of not having a winning stragegy against zones with the outstanding outside shooting this team has is simply bad coaching.

I'm not one to complain about Skiles every time the Bulls play poorly, but he's had an entire season to recognize this weakness and to my eyes hasn't done a thing about it.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Missed opportunity on a fast break leads to a fastbreak on the other end for the Pistons.

I hate this team sometimes.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another blown finish.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hopefully one of these Piston idiots, Prince and Hamilton gets injured. Its so ****ing ridiculous what these guys get away with.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Yeesh, Webber trying to get a foul call with a terrible flop there - we should've gotten that rebound just now, too.

Ugh, nice block by Tayshaun...


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Of course that was a foul on Brown. He's not on Detroit!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice to have some whimps on our team. Seriously, go for the dunk and get fouled.

Be nice to have somewhat of a post-presence during this drought. I mean anything. To counter act this, I wish our team would drive harder and get more trips to the FT line. But we can't seem to do that either, probably due to the zone.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

This is where we miss Noce.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

No foul against the Pistons as Gordon goes down.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

What an embarrassment.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon finally shoots again and hits the 3 - keep feeding him!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

You gotta love Duhon playing SF.

Griff should be in instead.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Quit whining about the officials. The Bulls put themselves in this position. Does everyone on this board blame the referees for the bad play?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What a meltdown. Watching games like these tells me why we'll never a playoff series with this roster. Too ****ing flawed.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

chibul said:


> Quit whining about the officials. The Bulls put themselves in this position. Does everyone on this board blame the referees for the bad play?


I blame the refs for Detroit having the lead right now, as opposed to being a close game with a small Bulls lead. We have played poorly this quarter, though...


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

2 seconds on the shot clock, watch a bail out foul call.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

These two seconds coming out of the time out decides the game. It's huge.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Man they gave no fouls ALL F'in night and like i said early the ref's will be the 1 to decare the victor.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulls owned the boards in the first half and are now getting killed on 2nd chance points...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Why BG7 should never be traded. Too Clutch.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Duhon should be cut for that shot. Pass the ****ing ball to Gordon you ****ing scrub.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Stupid shot by Duhon, Gordon has to be taking that shot.

Prince shooting 2 to end the game.


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

Umm Duhon, wtf was that?! Why is this guy even on the floor?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon should NOT have taken that 3 - give the ball to Gordon! Yeesh...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

And Duhon with the most moronic decision of the game. That's game.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

How was that not a travel on Hamilton? He fell down holding the ball. You can't fall down and not move your feet.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Bulls fans on this board whining about how the referees favor the other team EVERY GAME gets old.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Du WAY TOO quick on the trigger their. Good Idea though..


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Prince misses BOTH. Still alive.

C'mon Bulls, make my day.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Prince feeling generous. Let's see if this team is smart enough to give BG the ball.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> And Duhon with the most moronic decision of the game. That's game.


Yet another reason why Duhon shouldn't even be in the rotation, much less playing in the final seconds of a close game against one of the better teams in the East. Unbelievable.

Once AGAIN: This team will never get to the NBA Finals with Scott Skiles as head coach.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Draw up a play for Gordon/Deng/Kirk. In that order.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Lets take this to OT.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls need to wind down the clock, and take a Gordon three.

With the way the refs are going, the Pistons will get a bail out foul call and we'll lose the game if they get the ball back.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

chibul said:


> Bulls fans on this board whining about how the referees favor the other team EVERY GAME gets old.


You repeating this is also getting old.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

chibul said:


> Bulls fans on this board whining about how the referees favor the other team EVERY GAME gets old.


I don't disagree, but watching some of the fouls that are called it's hard not to be upset. Particularly when there's no consistency to the calls or when we get no calls at home...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> Draw up a play for Gordon/Deng/Kirk. In that order.


Gordon/Hinrich/Duhon

In that order. Deng hasn't hit a pressure shot in his career.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

chibul said:


> Quit whining about the officials. The Bulls put themselves in this position. Does everyone on this board blame the referees for the bad play?


Hay lay off,bulls fans only go after the person responsible unless ur talking about john paxson,still if they say the refs are the reason they are the reason.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Is Duhon a moron with that last shot? What a selfish piece of crap, he needs to be benched asap


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

King Joseus said:


> I don't disagree, but watching some of the fouls that are called it's hard not to be upset. Particularly when there's no consistency to the calls or when we get no calls at home...


True. At the same time, there is not some league-wide conspiracy against the Chicago Bulls, as some make it seem.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thats suppose to be a technical on Billups. Refs need to follow the rules.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon draws the foul, hits both FTs. Detroit gets the last shot...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Clutch FTs by BG. 

D E F E N S E!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Atta boy BG.

Let's go Bulls, step up and get a huge stop in a huge game.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Time to D up. They're going to Hamilton or Billups, I'd say.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Lets get a steal here and win the game that way like we lost them earlier in the year that way!


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

AGAIN, the Bulls with a quick score to leave the other team PLENTY of time to score.

THIS to me is why the Bulls will almost always loose the close games. 

Go for the quick 2, leave too much time on the clock and let the other team hit the buzzer beater. Seen it too many times....


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Over The Back. Bull****.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

No box out = Bulls lose.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Webber should not be rising over ANYONE, even though that was a cheap non-call with the shove.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What a shocker: Offensive rebound ends up deciding the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Damn it Webber.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Man.

Alright, that's the way the cookie crumbles sometimes. Gordon HAS to take this shot.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Hubie again pointing out THE BAD REF CALL........

Can Ben G hit the GW for a change?


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

No Foul? Wtf


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Non-call may hurt us, BG gets the chance for a 3 here I bet...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have time to get a good shot


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ouch. Not clutch, BG. Bummer.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

chibul said:


> Bulls fans on this board whining about how the referees favor the other team EVERY GAME gets old.


Yeah it does get old. We're tired of being discriminated against as a team. Look at the damn stats! Oh, and don't give me this BS about not going inside.

Winning bucket by the Pistons is based on pushing off to get an offensive rebound. No call. It's not just the fouls they call, but the no calls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We had a chance. Heart breaking.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hasn't made one ****ing GW all season long. What a heartbreaking loss. Worst loss of the season.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

God that hurts. What a perfect look.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Dang, just missed it. Webber steals a win for Detroit with a no-call on the shove.

Drat.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Webber still can't do anything in the clutch unless he cheats. A career choker. 

And if Detroit is the best team in the East, the Bulls should be OK. That is a very mediocre team.


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

Damn good look for BG. Incredibly tough loss.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Dammit.

Gordon had a good look, good execution...just didn't hit it.

We played well, but we can't collapse like that. In the playoffs, this wouldn't have went down to the buzzer. Duhon CAN NOT be in the game this late, or we will not win a playoff series. Period.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Skiles lost this game twice. Once in the third quarter. And in the end where he has to have him in the game when Kirk and Ben are already in. And where's the basketball IQ on this team? How do you not attack Rip with 5 fouls with plenty of time in the 4th?


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

McBulls said:


> Yeah it does get old. We're tired of being discriminated against as a team. Look at the damn stats! Oh, and don't give me this BS about not going inside.
> 
> Winning bucket by the Pistons is based on pushing off to get an offensive rebound. No call. It's not just the fouls they call, but the no calls.


There isn't discrimination. That's ridiculous. There's non-calls and bad calls everywhere, not just against Chicago.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Ouch. Not clutch, BG. Bummer.


He scored our last 7 points, at least. 

Call me a homer, but I'm happy with the way we played.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I hate PJ Brown so, so much.

edit: I know he had probably the best game he's had all season. But damn, box that guy out.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Damn oh well we lost to the better team :|


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Hasn't made one ****ing GW all season long. What a heartbreaking loss. Worst loss of the season.



I have ZERO Confidence in this team in this situation. Ben had a look like you dream about and bricked it. That same shot killed the bulls at least 2 or 3 times this season and The Bulls couldn't get one back.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

We blew a golden chance to start 4-0 after the break with 3 big wins in a row. Ouch, thought maybe we were starting a big run.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

tough loss. Ben Wallace missed FTs hurt us big time. But we're on par with Detroit. That last Webber rebound was a shove. But, we shouldn't be in close game situation in the first place. We were leading by a big margin in the first half.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The 3rd qtr meltdowns have got to stop if we ever want to win a playoff series.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Sorry guys but that wasn't a foul on Webber. Its Brown's fault for not putting a body on him. You aren't going to get that call with 3 seconds left. Put a body on him and rebound the ball. Disappointing that a veteran player didnt do that.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Does Skiles know how to attack a zone? B/c our team doesn't know how to.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

I'd rather take this loss than that Barbosa go ahead 3


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

TripleDouble said:


> Webber still can't do anything in the clutch unless he cheats. A career choker.
> 
> And if Detroit is the best team in the East, the Bulls should be OK. That is a very mediocre team.


If the Bulls get Nocioni back, and the Pistons only get their own refs on their own floor, we should be able to steal a game in their place in a seven game series.

I really like the Pistons. They play great defense and have a nice team offense. I particularly like the way they change up defenses during the game and crash the boards. 

But the Bulls are better -- this year, and every year after this one.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

RSP83 said:


> tough loss. Ben Wallace missed FTs hurt us big time. But we're on par with Detroit. That last Webber rebound was a shove. But, we shouldn't be in close game situation in the first place. We were leading by a big margin in the first half.


Webber made a veteran move. PJ should have boxed him out.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

There are two things that killed us the last several minutes. Chris Duhon's quick 3 & the final shot, if deng is your so-called go to guy why not give to him or hinrich? I know deng doesn't shoot 3's but damn if I can remember the last time BG hit a game winning shot for us.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Why the **** did Skiles stick with the 3 guard lineup when we kept giving up offensive rebounds all 4th qtr long??


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Heres the stat of the night:
Ben Gordon played 25 minutes and went 8-12 21 pts.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The biggest problem was the refs.

They sensed that Gordon was about to drop 50, and that it was going to be a blow out, so they quickly took him out of the game in the 1st quarter, then again in the third.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

How many times has Ben scored in the final seconds to tie or take the lead only to have the other team score and win the game? 

This game, Phoenix, Minnesota... ugh.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> I hate PJ Brown so, so much.
> 
> edit: I know he had probably the best game he's had all season. But damn, box that guy out.


Maybe he's just under the microscope but it seems that even in his rare great games he makes the type of boneheaded mistakes that people more often associate with Tyrus' inexperience.

Big Ben gets a thumbs down from me for his performance today. He was active early but 4 defense boards in a game where we lost on the glass is not acceptable.

It's pretty frustrating to have missed every game winning shot we've had this season.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

I also blame Duhon for taking that uncontested 3 when Gordon had the hot hand! CMON CHRIS


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

nitric said:


> Heres the stat of the night:
> Ben Gordon played 25 minutes and went 8-12 21 pts.


Which is ridiculous. How the hell does our superstar, our go-to-guy, only play 25 minutes?

I'd like to see a Kobe, a LeBron, even a Vince Carter or a Joe Johnson only play 25 minutes.

Skiles is awful.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> The biggest problem was the refs.
> 
> They sensed that Gordon was about to drop 50, and that it was going to be a blow out, so they quickly took him out of the game in the 1st quarter, then again in the third.


Yep, that's it.

CONSPIRACY!!!!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Why the **** did Skiles stick with the 3 guard lineup when we kept giving up offensive rebounds all 4th qtr long??


Especially with Tayshaun posting up Duhon 3 times in a row: 2 scores, one strip by Duhon. 

Did anyone else scream after Duhon took and missed that three with about 40 seconds left? It was a decent shot, but still frustrating. 

I'm not trying to pile on Duhon, he was incredible today. The game wouldn't have been close without him.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

McBulls said:


> If the Bulls get Nocioni back, and the Pistons only get their own refs on their own floor, we should be able to steal a game in their place in a seven game series.
> 
> I really like the Pistons. They play great defense and have a nice team offense. I particularly like the way they change up defenses during the game and crash the boards.
> 
> But the Bulls are better -- this year, and every year after this one.


The problem I had with the refs today wasn't the so-called horrible calls, but the way the game was called throughout. On one end, Billups and Hamilton were raping Gordon and Hinrich off of every screen. Wallace was getting slapped across the arms every time he touched the ball. Yet, the Bulls received no calls. On the other end, if Hinrich or Gordon breathed on Hamilton or Billups, they got the call. Refs will miss a call here and there. To call the game letting one team be physical and force the other team to reduce their physicality shows a bias. The Webber call wasn't bad, gotta box out. How was that not traveling on Hamilton though? He caught the ball standing up, fell down, and last time I checked that's a travel.

The 3rd quarter collapses have to stop. Also, Skiles needs to play Tyrus more. He always does a good job when he's in there. Don't know how this is a bad loss. We outplayed the best team in our conference on the road for probably 36 of 48 minutes. If Hinrich and Gordon don't get taken out early for some invisible calls and Wallace hits one or two more free throws, we win. I'm really hoping for a Bulls-Pistons Eastern Conference Finals. That'll be intense as hell.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

nitric said:


> I also blame Duhon for taking that uncontested 3 when Gordon had the hot hand! CMON CHRIS


yeah what was that all about. This team is terrible down the stretch. I smell a 1st round exit if this team cannot find consistency against good teams. The biggest thing is the bulls blew their big lead.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> How many times has Ben scored in the final seconds to tie or take the lead only to have the other team score and win the game?
> 
> This game, Phoenix, Minnesota... ugh.


Golden State, New Jersey.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

We should have won this game and most likly would have if ben was able to stay on the floor,because in the 3rd once he lefted that was when they went on thier run and took over the game.We got to find someone off the bench that can score if ben gets in foul trouble now that noc is out for awhile.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Trademark 06-07 Bulls. Blow a 15+ point lead, give up a flurry of huge offensive rebounds, lose a road game.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

chibul said:


> Which is ridiculous. How the hell does our superstar, our go-to-guy, only play 25 minutes?
> 
> I'd like to see a Kobe, a LeBron, even a Vince Carter or a Joe Johnson only play 25 minutes.
> 
> Skiles is awful.


Uh, foul trouble perhaps.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

rwj333 said:


> Especially with Tayshaun posting up Duhon 3 times in a row: 2 scores, one strip by Duhon.
> 
> Did anyone else scream after Duhon took and missed that three with about 40 seconds left? It was a decent shot, but still frustrating.
> 
> I'm not trying to pile on Duhon, he was incredible today. The game wouldn't have been close without him.


I agree. I hate the 3 guard lineup when the other team has guys who are towering them. I wish he put in Griff at that moment instead of Duhon.

BG7 is not to blame that he missed a last second 3. It wouldn't be at that moment if he didn't hit a few shots and Prince didn't miss 2 key FTs.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

bball_1523 said:


> yeah what was that all about. This team is terrible down the stretch. I smell a 1st round exit if this team cannot find consistency against good teams. The biggest thing is the bulls blew their big lead.


Strange that a 2 point road loss to the probable #1 seed in the East would lead you to expect a first round lost.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Maybe he's just under the microscope but it seems that even in his rare great games he makes the type of boneheaded mistakes that people more often associate with Tyrus' inexperience.
> 
> Big Ben gets a thumbs down from me for his performance today. He was active early but 4 defense boards in a game where we lost on the glass is not acceptable.
> 
> It's pretty frustrating to have missed every game winning shot we've had this season.


Yeah, I don't know. 

I thought Ben was affected by the crowd today. They were pretty harsh on their homecoming hero. 

Who was responsible for the 20+ offensive rebounds for the Pistons today? I wish I had taped this game.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

Babble-On said:


> Trademark 06-07 Bulls. Blow a 15+ point lead, give up a flurry of huge offensive rebounds, lose a road game.


more like lose any game home or away. Oh and they let their non-best shooter shoot the ball.....PJ, duhon, kirk...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Strange that a 2 point road loss to the probable #1 seed in the East would lead you to expect a first round lost.


I expect the first couple of games in a series to be close, we may win one or both.

Then we get swept.

Been there, done that. Nothing has changed to change my expectations.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> Golden State, New Jersey.


Toronto a few nights back.

The Bulls can not get late game stops. Our big men can't secure rebounds in the clutch, and our guards (well, Gordon) have had defensive lapses. It's perplexing.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Strange that a 2 point road loss to the probable #1 seed in the East would lead you to expect a first round lost.


well in all honesty I've lost faith in this team. I just don't see them doing well unless they become consistent like a mav/suns teams. They have the right pieces to play well and they definitely play hard almost every game, but just cannot finish.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Uh, foul trouble perhaps.


At some point, you have to put trust into your superstar, and let them play. I've seen it happen with many other guys.

Besides, Skiles has a history this season of NOT giving Gordon the minutes he should be playing, foul trouble or not.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Btw, is the game webpage slow, or was slow for anyone else?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Tough loss today but the Bulls played tough. Anyone ever see Flip get a techincal for satnding on the court? There were a couple of times in todays game where a bull had to run around that twit because he was a half a foot on the court while the Bulls were on offense.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

McBulls said:


> Apparently the Bulls will be forced to play 5 on 8 today.
> The calls against Gordon and Hinrich were BS. The defensive 3 second calls are even worse.
> 
> The Pistons are a very good team. But they apparently need additional help from the refs to stay in the game.


That's one of the major reasons why the Pistons win games. They are heavily favored from the refs. I thought P.J. Brown, Ben Wallace, Adrian Griffin was going to change that and get some more respect from the Bulls but apparently not.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> Yeah, I don't know.
> 
> I thought Ben was affected by the crowd today. They were pretty harsh on their homecoming hero.
> 
> Who was responsible for the 20+ offensive rebounds for the Pistons today? I wish I had taped this game.


I thought the Pistons fans were pretty classless. The Pistons could have afforded to keep Big Ben but decided it wasn't the best decision for the team's long term success. This isn't a situation you have in a sport like baseball where there is no salary cap and the player goes to the Yankees to be paid millions that his current, small-market team can't afford. It's comparable to Chicago fans booing Scottie.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Good game by both teams but the bulls should have won this they were up by fifteen points at one time. And every time Ben Gordon got the hot hand he picked up a cheap foul, he set the tone for the bulls early with his quick eight points. And Duhon taking that three trying to be the hero when Ben had the hot hand that goes to show that bulls players don't know their roles on this team. I hate when Kirk have open guys on the side of him like Ben and luol and causes a turnover because he wants to take the basket his self and the same with Luol, Kirk and Luol are both greedy players. hopefully bulls bounce back in tommorows game.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

bball_1523 said:


> well in all honesty I've lost faith in this team. I just don't see them doing well unless they become consistent like a mav/suns teams. They have the right pieces to play well and they definitely play hard almost every game, but just cannot finish.


Well you don't have to do that well to avoid being upset in the first round.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Jon Barry thinks the Bulls are the Second Best Team in the East Behind Detroit and ahead of Cleveland!!
> 
> Not bad for a team with no low-post threat and according to some on this board totally sucks and should have their GM fired.


Yeah, and he was the one that said the Bulls should get Gasol on espn.com...


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

ballerkingn said:


> dame man i wish i could punch some of these ref's in the face maybe then they can wake up and blow the whistle for us,they give us nothing every game just take jezzy.


HAHA:lol:


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

chibul said:


> At some point, you have to put trust into your superstar, and let them play. I've seen it happen with many other guys.
> 
> Besides, Skiles has a history this season of NOT giving Gordon the minutes he should be playing, foul trouble or not.


Gordon is a good player but I don't think he can reasonably considered a superstar. He's not even an All-Star. Fans have a history this season of blasting Skiles for playing Gordon _only_ 27-30 minutes in games where Ben has struggled badly and/or been in foul trouble. The reality of the situation is that Skiles moved Gordon back into the starting rotation so he could play him more minutes and Ben then played 36 MPG in January and 32 MPG in a so so February.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

bre9 said:


> and the same with Luol, Kirk and Luol are both greedy players.


we have two luol's?


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Strange that a 2 point road loss to the probable #1 seed in the East would lead you to expect a first round lost.


Its only strange if you look at today's game in vacuum. 

If this was the only game the Bulls managed to lose in this fashion, it'd be easy to shake this loss off. When you consider the large percentage of the Bulls losses that have resulted from the same reasons the Bulls lost today, well, then today is another part of a clear pattern that shows what will be the fatal flaws that do the Bulls in come playoff time:

Teams that can't 
1) hold onto leads
2) get defensive rebounds for late game stops
3) win on the road

Don't last long in the playoffs. This game was just one in a series of games that have shown the Bulls' failure to do all of those things, among other flaws the team has.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

LuolDeng said:


> We are blowing this lead in legendary speed.


WHEN IS SKILES GOING TO LEARN!!! He took out P.J. again in the third even when he and the Bulls were doing fine and then (Here we go again) the opposition suddenly starts hitting threes, our offense becomes stagnant our defense is not sharp, ball movement is DEAD, can't rebound turnovers, fouls and the opposition has a whole lot of confidence!!!

Skiles, please, I know you don't like P.J. (don't know why) but at least take him out in the 4th when we have a comfortable lead, not during the third where there is plenty of time remaining in the game and the opposition can go on a huge run!!! 

DUMB DUMB SKILES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyone else want Gordon to take 20+ shots per game?


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

McBulls said:


> The business of not having a winning stragegy against zones with the outstanding outside shooting this team has is simply bad coaching.
> 
> I'm not one to complain about Skiles every time the Bulls play poorly, but he's had an entire season to recognize this weakness and to my eyes hasn't done a thing about it.


Actually, I think he has. Because the big men (P.J. Big Ben, Tyrus) are flashing in the middle more in the zone and that is one way to try and beat the zone.

I wish the Bulls would play zone more often when the man-to-man defense SUCKS (because P.J. is taken out in the 3rd).


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Babble-On said:


> Its only strange if you look at today's game in vacuum.
> 
> If this was the only game the Bulls managed to lose in this fashion, it'd be easy to shake this loss off. When you consider the large percentage of the Bulls losses that have resulted from the same reasons the Bulls lost today, well, then today is another part of a clear pattern that shows what will be the fatal flaws that do the Bulls in come playoff time:
> 
> ...


So basically, when the Bulls struggle it's indicative of how they'll perform in the playoffs but when they do well as in the first three games after the break it's not? Unless you're the Mavs or Suns you lose quite a few games over the course of a season so I'm not really sure how those losses are supposed to look for you to be a decent playoff team. Four teams have to advance out of the first round in the East...


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

theanimal23 said:


> You gotta love Duhon playing SF.
> 
> Griff should be in instead.


More like P.J. but Griff is fine as well.

I'm SICK of Skiles playing the 3 guards in crunch time situations. HOW THE HELL IS DU GOING TO GUARD PRINCE!! IT'S BASIC BASKETBALL KNOWLEDGE!! IT'S CALLED SIZE. If he put in P.J. Deng can guard Prince and no Du. SKILES PLEASE LEARN!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Babble-On said:


> Its only strange if you look at today's game in vacuum.
> 
> If this was the only game the Bulls managed to lose in this fashion, it'd be easy to shake this loss off. When you consider the large percentage of the Bulls losses that have resulted from the same reasons the Bulls lost today, well, then today is another part of a clear pattern that shows what will be the fatal flaws that do the Bulls in come playoff time:
> 
> ...


Well said. The problems you listed are problems we've had the last 2 seasons too and we all know how that ended. While our core players have gotten better, OVERALL as a team Bulls are still no better than they were from 04-06. Road play is most indicative of a young team's progress and if anyting we're regressing! Which is why I can't see us getting past the 1st round this season either barring some miracle improvement in our road play the rest of the season.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> WHEN IS SKILES GOING TO LEARN!!! He took out P.J. again in the third even when he and the Bulls were doing fine and then (Here we go again) the opposition suddenly starts hitting threes, our offense becomes stagnant our defense is not sharp, ball movement is DEAD, can't rebound turnovers, fouls and the opposition has a whole lot of confidence!!!
> 
> Skiles, please, I know you don't like P.J. (don't know why) but at least take him out in the 4th when we have a comfortable lead, not during the third where there is plenty of time remaining in the game and the opposition can go on a huge run!!!
> 
> DUMB DUMB SKILES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Skiles plays P.J. 19 MPG despite a 9.5 PER. Skiles likes P.J. an awful lot more than some people, including myself.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Mebarak said:


> Duhon should be cut for that shot. Pass the ****ing ball to Gordon you ****ing scrub.


Yeah I felt the same way to. WHY THE HELL IS DU SHOOTING THE SHOT!! WHAT HAS HE PROVED DURING CRUNCH-TIME SITUATIONS? Answer: NOTHING.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Well said. The problems you listed are problems we've had the last 2 seasons too and we all know how that ended. While our core players have gotten better, OVERALL as a team Bulls are still no better than they were from 04-06. Which is why I can't see us getting past the 1st round this season either barring some miracle improvement in our road play the rest of the season.


We're going to win more games and have a much better seed than last season, how is that irrelevant?


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

chibul said:


> Dammit.
> 
> Gordon had a good look, good execution...just didn't hit it.
> 
> We played well, but we can't collapse like that. In the playoffs, this wouldn't have went down to the buzzer. Duhon CAN NOT be in the game this late, or we will not win a playoff series. Period.


Agreed. Should be P.J. on the floor not Du!!!


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

It's funny how Skiles argues a call when a foul is called on Hinrich but when it's a foul called on Gordon he doesn't argue with the refs i mean Gordon had a lot of cheap fouls called on him and his coach didn't show any support is kinda odd and the guy is ur leading scorer.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

rwj333 said:


> I hate PJ Brown so, so much.
> 
> edit: I know he had probably the best game he's had all season. But damn, box that guy out.


He was pushed from behind from Webber. Even Hubie Brown said Webber got away with one there.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

JeremyB0001 said:


> So basically, when the Bulls struggle it's indicative of how they'll perform in the playoffs but when they do well as in the first three games after the break it's not? Unless you're the Mavs or Suns you lose quite a few games over the course of a season so I'm not really sure how those losses are supposed to look for you to be a decent playoff team. Four teams have to advance out of the first round in the East...


The Bulls' losses that have come in the fashion today's did are greater in number than the three games the Bulls have played since the break, thus the losses are moreso indicative of a pattern, plus a game against ATL isn't a good way to measure how a team will perform against a decent or better team in the playoffs. And even in winning against Cleveland and Washington, the Bulls still managed to blow leads in the teens before recovering to win. How many times have the Bulls managed to hang on to big leads vs times they've blown them? The Bulls are one of the worst road playoff teams and are on pace to not have homecourt in first round. The Bulls have been losing close games where they can't control their defensive backboard all season as well.


You also have to consider the fact that the Bulls have failed to win a single road playoff game the previous two years. I don't see how you can deny that losses such as the one to Detroit are indicative of a pattern that paints an unfavorable picture of the Bulls playoff chances.

What have the Bulls shown that lead YOU to believe the Bulls will advance?


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

sov82 said:


> Sorry guys but that wasn't a foul on Webber. Its Brown's fault for not putting a body on him. You aren't going to get that call with 3 seconds left. Put a body on him and rebound the ball. Disappointing that a veteran player didnt do that.


If it was the Bulls, it would've been a loose-ball foul for sure!!


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

SPMJ said:


> The 3rd qtr meltdowns have got to stop if we ever want to win a playoff series.


Then stop taking P.J. out in the third!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Maybe he's just under the microscope but it seems that even in his rare great games he makes the type of boneheaded mistakes that people more often associate with Tyrus' inexperience.
> 
> Big Ben gets a thumbs down from me for his performance today. He was active early but 4 defense boards in a game where we lost on the glass is not acceptable.
> 
> It's pretty frustrating to have missed every game winning shot we've had this season.


Yeah but P.J. almost always makes up for his mistakes. Unlike Malik or Tyrus and especially Duhon!!!

Griff makes up for his mistakes as well.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

nitric said:


> Anyone else want Gordon to take 20+ shots per game?


If they're quality shots, of course.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

rwj333 said:


> Especially with Tayshaun posting up Duhon 3 times in a row: 2 scores, one strip by Duhon.
> 
> Did anyone else scream after Duhon took and missed that three with about 40 seconds left? It was a decent shot, but still frustrating.
> 
> I'm not trying to pile on Duhon, he was incredible today. The game wouldn't have been close without him.


It never would've been this close in the first place if Skiles didn't take out P.J. in the third!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I thought the Pistons fans were pretty classless. The Pistons could have afforded to keep Big Ben but decided it wasn't the best decision for the team's long term success. This isn't a situation you have in a sport like baseball where there is no salary cap and the player goes to the Yankees to be paid millions that his current, small-market team can't afford. It's comparable to Chicago fans booing Scottie.


Hey it's Detroit remember?? The same fans who were involved in the Detroit-Pacers brawl. DETROIT FANS=DUMB


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Gordon is a good player but I don't think he can reasonably considered a superstar. He's not even an All-Star. Fans have a history this season of blasting Skiles for playing Gordon _only_ 27-30 minutes in games where Ben has struggled badly and/or been in foul trouble. The reality of the situation is that Skiles moved Gordon back into the starting rotation so he could play him more minutes and Ben then played 36 MPG in January and 32 MPG in a so so February.


So if Kobe or Wade was in foul trouble or struggling you would only play him 27-30 minutes too??


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

bullybullz said:


> So if Kobe or Wade was in foul trouble or struggling you would only play him 27-30 minutes too??


EXACTLY!!

That's my point. You have to put a certain level of trust in your superstars.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Skiles plays P.J. 19 MPG despite a 9.5 PER. Skiles likes P.J. an awful lot more than some people, including myself.


If you think stats are the only thing in basketball you don't know basketball. P.J. still bring leadership and the intangibles on the court and he is a good free throw shooter for a man his size.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Babble-On said:


> The Bulls' losses that have come in the fashion today's did are greater in number than the three games the Bulls have played since the break, thus the losses are moreso indicative of a pattern, plus a game against ATL isn't a good way to measure how a team will perform against a decent or better team in the playoffs. And even in winning against Cleveland and Washington, the Bulls still managed to blow leads in the teens before recovering to win. How many times have the Bulls managed to hang on to big leads vs times they've blown them? The Bulls are one of the worst road playoff teams and are on pace to not have homecourt in first round. The Bulls have been losing close games where they can't control their defensive backboard all season as well.
> 
> You also have to consider the fact that the Bulls have failed to win a single road playoff game the previous two years. I don't see how you can deny that losses such as the one to Detroit are indicative of a pattern that paints an unfavorable picture of the Bulls playoff chances.
> 
> What have the Bulls shown that lead YOU to believe the Bulls will advance?


The reason I think the Bulls will win at least one series is that they've outperformed all but three teams in the East this season and you can make a good case that only Detroit is better. It's not a coincidence or fluke that they have the best point differential in the conference and a better record than potential first round opponents such as Toronto and Indiana. It's not accurate to suggest they've beat up on weak opponents more than other Eastern Conference teams. They have a worse road record than most teams but that also means they have a better home record than other teams. People are fond of arguing that certain types of teams and certain types of play don't translate well to the playoffs but no one ever offers strong empiricle evidence to support their claims.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> If you think stats are the only thing in basketball you don't know basketball. P.J. still bring leadership and the intangibles on the court and he is a good free throw shooter for a man his size.


In that case let's play Griff 40 MPG. Any hit Gordon and Deng take in minutes will be outweighed by his leadership and intangibles.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

JeremyB0001 said:


> In that case let's play Griff 40 MPG. Any hit Gordon and Deng take in minutes will be outweighed by his leadership and intangibles.


I never said that. Do you have basketball LOGIC?????


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> People are fond of arguing that certain types of teams and certain types of play don't translate well to the playoffs but no one ever offers strong empiricle evidence to support their claims.


Historically, do you think teams that've won only 34% of their road games have performed well in the playoffs?

I suspect that the vast majority were one-and-done, maybe a handful won a round, and probably none advanced to the NBA Finals (unless it was a wild card like the 81 Rockets or one of those other barely-over-.500 Finals teams).

I could be wrong, but I think that is pretty damning empirical evidence regarding our playoff chances. The point differential is nice, but remember that a big chunk of it is accounted for in three blowouts (126 points, over 50% of our positive differential going into today's game!).


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

19pts, 12rebs & 4blks for P.J.? nice, too bad we lost

If he could just give us 10,10 & a blk a game, I'd be happy for the rest of the season.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

bullybullz said:


> If it was the Bulls, it would've been a loose-ball foul for sure!!


[edit] you got a gift in that last call against hunter on gordon. it was a totally clean strip- so stop whining

also, hinrich should foul out of every game he plays. he plays very dirty defense. 

the thing i admire about the bulls though is that skiles has them playing with great intensity. it may just be enough to get them to the NBA finals. I hope not, but i could see it happening. it seems like the bulls play much harder than any team in the league.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> I never said that. Do you have basketball LOGIC?????


I just think the analogy underscores the point that intangibles and leadership are pretty much always trumped by production.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Historically, do you think teams that've won only 34% of their road games have performed well in the playoffs?
> 
> I suspect that the vast majority were one-and-done, maybe a handful won a round, and probably none advanced to the NBA Finals (unless it was a wild card like the 81 Rockets or one of those other barely-over-.500 Finals teams).
> 
> I could be wrong, but I think that is pretty damning empirical evidence regarding our playoff chances. The point differential is nice, but remember that a big chunk of it is accounted for in three blowouts (126 points, over 50% of our positive differential going into today's game!).


My guess is that historically exceptionally few teams (or at least playoff teams) have had such a drastic home/road split. My guess would be that it is a little flukish. Either we're not as good at home and/or as bad on the road as our home/road splits suggest. Right now it looks as though this team would struggle to win a single road game or lose a single home game in a seven game series. That bodes relatively well since they figure to have home court advantage in at least the first round. In reality though I wonder if it's not just as likely that they'd drop a home game and pick up a road game in a seven game series. If the combination of this dominance and home and ineptitude on the road is as uncommon as I suspect, it's pretty hard to say.

I'm not sure the math works that way for point differential because the statistic also measures how much a team loses games by. In other words, if we had also been blown out by 40 in three games, that would cancel out the effect of those three blowouts on our differential. In recent seasons this team has had some terrible, terrible losses (a notable 40 point loss to the TWolves, right?) yet this season seems to be in every single game. I think that probably means something. I don't consider differential to be the be all end all but when we're using it to compare teams that are within a couple games of us in the standings, I have more faith in the team with the three 40 point blowouts than the team without them.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Are you guys kidding? The Webb tip in was not a foul at all. PJ Brown and Ben each moved to the right leaving Webb wide open for the tip in. How can you argue that a foul? It was PJ's fault. He didn't box out Chris.


----------



## Grey (Apr 14, 2004)

TripleDouble said:


> And if Detroit is the best team in the East, the Bulls should be OK. That is a very mediocre team.


So you're saying the Bulls should be ok if a very mediocre team is better than they are?


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

chibul said:


> Yep, that's it.
> 
> CONSPIRACY!!!!


You're catching on. One job of the referees is to keep the home team in the game if at all possible -- particularly in a nationally televised game. Nobody wants to watch a game where the fans are sitting on their hands while their home team is getting blown out.

Of course I guess you have another explanation for the remarkable asymmetry in home vs road records in the NBA. Perhaps you'd care to advance it here.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The real conspiracy was changing the hardship rule so we couldn't draft Oden with last year's pick.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Grey said:


> So you're saying the Bulls should be ok if a very mediocre team is better than they are?


No. I am saying that the Pistons are very beatable.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> Are you guys kidding? The Webb tip in was not a foul at all. PJ Brown and Ben each moved to the right leaving Webb wide open for the tip in. How can you argue that a foul? It was PJ's fault. He didn't box out Chris.


Webber shoved P.J. Brown with both arms extended. That's a foul. That being said, the obvious no-call on Hamilton's travel was worse.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

McBulls said:


> You're catching on. One job of the referees is to keep the home team in the game if at all possible -- particularly in a nationally televised game. Nobody wants to watch a game where the fans are sitting on their hands while their home team is getting blown out.
> 
> Of course I guess you have another explanation for the remarkable asymmetry in home vs road records in the NBA. Perhaps you'd care to advance it here.


then why is that the bulls only had one more foul than the pistons?


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Roscoe Sheed said:


> [edit]
> also, hinrich should foul out of every game he plays. he plays very dirty defense.


And Rip is Mr. Clean?


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

T.Shock said:


> Webber shoved P.J. Brown with both arms extended. That's a foul. That being said, the obvious no-call on Hamilton's travel was worse.


ABC had a bad angle on the replays they showed. I went back to the original view of the play and watched it again. And Webber didn't really make much contact with Brown. In fact Brown was boxing out, unfortunally for us he was boxing out Deng, and was shoulder to shoulder with Webber.

At first I thought it should have been a loose ball foul, but after looking at it again. It was a good no-call.

What really killed the Bulls in this game were those 5 technical free throws they gave them throughout the course of the game.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

T.Shock said:


> Webber shoved P.J. Brown with both arms extended. That's a foul. That being said, the obvious no-call on Hamilton's travel was worse.



That was a mere shove. Barely, a push. PJ tried to get the call I guess because no big man should have been tapped aside that easily. Look at the replay and you'll see that is not a pushing foul.

This conspiracy theory stuff is lame. Think to yourselves, if there was a conspiracy involved, it would be in the Bulls favor. The NBA would love to get the Bulls back in championship contention.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> That was a mere shove. Barely, a push. PJ tried to get the call I guess because no big man should have been tapped aside that easily. Look at the replay and you'll see that is not a pushing foul.
> 
> This conspiracy theory stuff is lame. Think to yourselves, if there was a conspiracy involved, it would be in the Bulls favor. The NBA would love to get the Bulls back in championship contention.


Five technical foul shots alone won the game for the Pistons. There were many other questionable calls and no-calls as well. The Pistons were on referee life support for the entire game, not just a single play.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> That was a mere shove. Barely, a push. PJ tried to get the call I guess because no big man should have been tapped aside that easily. Look at the replay and you'll see that is not a pushing foul.
> 
> This conspiracy theory stuff is lame. Think to yourselves, if there was a conspiracy involved, it would be in the Bulls favor. The NBA would love to get the Bulls back in championship contention.


Seriously, since when did pointing out that certain teams and players get better calls than others become a "conspiracy"? I thought this was widely accepted.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

T.Shock said:


> How was that not traveling on Hamilton though? He caught the ball standing up, fell down, and last time I checked that's a travel.


You might need to check again then. The rules for traveling in the NBA are very different from those in college.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> No. I am saying that the Pistons are very beatable.


When Chauncey shoots 3-11 and Sheed is 2-11 they are. On the other hand BG shot 8-12 and PJ Brown was 6-9. Of course Hinrich had a rough game 3-9 and noc didn't play. Its hard to say how much those numbers would correct themselves over a course of a series but you would have to expect them to. It will be a good match up if these two teams play in the playoffs though.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Seriously, since when did pointing out that certain teams and players get better calls than others become a "conspiracy"? I thought this was widely accepted.


Well, many of the guys on this forum have been complining about calls for your team and there seems to be a trend where after every Bulls loss, everyone blames the officials. You and 29 other NBA teams complain about not getting calls. The Bulls are not alone.


----------

